# Crucial Mx100 randomly dissapearing from bios



## Kikovic (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello,

For a couple of years i have a crucial mx100 256gb as a boot drive in my pc. Before it was installed in a Asus z170 pro gaming motherboard and once in a while it dissapeared randomly.
The bios did not detect it at all so i could not boot into windows. When i resetted the bios to factory settings the drive would reappear and i could reuse it.
Now i'm using the drive in a Gigabyte z390 Aorus Pro and 9 out of 10 times that i cold boot my pc the drive is gone. When i reset the bios to factory settings it reappears.
The firmware of the drive is up to date and also the the motherboard has the latest bios installed. What could be causing this issue?
First i tought it was erp settings so i disabled them, but now it does it again. When cold booted the drive is gone, if i put of the pc and restart it, sometimes it reappears.
I have checked the drive for errors and everything seems fine. I have reinstalled windows as well so i'm really out of thoughts.
I will add a screenshot of the smart of the drive.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ebo (Apr 29, 2019)

Have you tried to change SATA cable  or port ?.

Are you using Crucial storage executive to confirm latest firmware ?. On my MX100 thats MU03.


----------



## Kikovic (Apr 29, 2019)

Ebo said:


> Have you tried to change SATA cable  or port ?.


Yes already several times. Have used 5 or 6 different cables and different ports as well.
Also other motherboard. But problem seems to persist.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2019)

Have you tried using a different SATA power connector?
Honestly, that's all I got.


----------



## Kikovic (Apr 29, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Have you tried using a different SATA power connector?
> Honestly, that's all I got.


Yes, i have tried different power supply's a corsair and a seasonic one.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2019)

Kikovic said:


> Yes, i have tried different power supply's a corsair and a seasonic one.


Is the connector panel loose the back of the drive?
This is the boot drive?


----------



## Kikovic (Apr 29, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Is the connector panel loose the back of the drive?
> This is the boot drive?


Yes it is the boot drive, everything is plugged in well. I have reinstalled it several times to make sure. Nothing is broken on the ssd.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2019)

You're obviously not an idiot which makes this a lot harder.
It's been a random problem and it's getting worse. The drive is healthy and has no physical damage.
Have tried different SATA cables and another Mobo. At least 2 PSU's
Hmmm
You should get at least another 3000 hours on it..
Seems like a perfectly healthy drive that's about to die.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2019)

Have you tried secure erasing the drive?

Anything from Crucial support?


----------



## Kikovic (Apr 29, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Have you tried secure erasing the drive?
> 
> Anything from Crucial support?


Yes,

And Crucial support has answered me in mail. They say that in windows power plan i must make sure that windows never makes the disk go to "sleep".
So now i have done that. I'll keep you posted how it go's. I have rebooted couple of times and for the moment the drive stays visible.
Let's hope it is solved.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh @FordGT90Concept, IIRC MX100 drives were having problems on Intel chipsets.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...expected_store_exception.217221/#post-3569987

It never "disappeared" (because it was OS drive), it would hang then BSOD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...expected_store_exception.217221/#post-3569987
> 
> It never "disappeared" (because it was OS drive), it would hang then BSOD.



Yeah but you have same chipset and so incompatible.


----------



## Kikovic (Apr 30, 2019)

Well here's an update. After the contact with the crucial customer support and doing what they told the drive has not dissapeared at all.
Let's hope it stays this way! For the moment i'm happy again with my Mx100. Thanks for all the advice and help!
Cheers!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

if it acts up again take a hammer to the drive and get a MX300


----------



## Kikovic (Apr 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> if it acts up again take a hammer to the drive and get a MX300


If it acts up again i'll upgrade it to a MX500 no? Newer?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 30, 2019)

Kikovic said:


> If it acts up again i'll upgrade it to a MX500 no? Newer?


It's about 25% faster except where it matters most 4k where it's only about 7% faster but in the end it's still faster.


----------

